# New mothers 50+



## Anna131 (Oct 10, 2007)

Ladies. I am 51, DH 50. In June I gave birth to a beautiful DD who is now over 4 months old. I am still breastfeeding her; intend to do it as long as possible. She is a wonderful baby, feeds well,  sleeps the whole night, and smiles a lot.

She is my second child, my first - a son is 29 now. I am in my second marriage and we decided  after 8 years together to try for a baby. It was not plain sailing, it took us several years of IVF treatments, but the final result is the best thing that could ever happened to us.
Each day we are counting our blessings and looking at her little face sends us straight into heaven.

I had better pregnancy and feel much better and stronger now than at the age of 21 with my first son.
We do have concerns about our age but we look after ourselves, try to stay away from doctors as much as possible and hope for a long happy life. 

I am a much more relaxed mother than I was with my first one and DD is developing well.

I got lots of help from this website in the beginning of my pregnancy when my GP refused to treat me (he did not like my age I suppose) and I had to fight with PCT to be prescribed progesterone and estradiol. 

The pregnancy was good for me, but my consultants were trying to talk me into at least half of the conditions I should have had because of “my age”. Thank God for the Internet. In the end I knew more about every possible problem, than they did.
All the ladies trying to conceive at mature age, please be brave, this is the most wonderful experience and worth all  the efforts.

LOL

Anna


----------



## Kazzie (Aug 6, 2005)

Anna
just wanted to say congratulations and good for you!  

Kazzie (4
17 weeks & 2 days!


----------



## lesleybazargan (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Anna
Reading your message was so encouraging i just had to thank you I am 49 DH48 and waiting for egg donation in the next few weeks. Like you my daughter from my first marriage is 29, bit of a gap !! and i have to admit Im a bit scared We have been ttc for 7 years and four attempts  icsi  no suuccess Tried to get on with our lives for a few years and recently decided to hav e one last go wiyh ed in spain. Thanks again for your encouragement We're off to our GP tommorrow it will be interesting to see if he supports us or not
Thanks a gain
lesley


----------



## ALFONSIE (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi Anna,

Congratulations on your little one.  I delighted for both you.  It has given me hope as I am a young 49 year old and single that has not or cannot give up on becomming a mother yet.

Now I just have to find the best way forward.


----------

